# Reliant Wood Planer



## hammertime2 (Mar 16, 2008)

Does Any One Know Who Sell Reliant Tools, Especially Reliant 15 Inch Wood Planer, Model Dd 37, Date 1995-7. I Have A Friend Who Bought A Used One And Does Not Have A Manual For Operation Or Parts, Or How To Maintain It. I Need To Find A Manual For It. Thanks
Hammertime2


----------



## nick sigite (Mar 17, 2008)

i have one.
i dont no what year but i can look in the manual 
if you still need it i could photo copy it and send it to you


----------



## hammertime2 (Mar 16, 2008)

Nick; Isure Do Need Any Information, The Manual(even If It Isn't The Same Year) Will Be Better Than What I Have. I Can't Find Anything About The Reliant Tools, Like Who Sold Or Sells Them Or Anything About Parts. Any Help Will Be Appreciated. Thanks
Hammertime2 
Ken


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Take a look at http://www.woodworkerswarehouse.com/ 
They own the domain that used to belong to the now defunct distributor. They claim to be able to offer some help to Reliant Woodworking Tools owners as far as parts goes. They might just be able to track down that owners manual for you!


----------



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

Check this place, we have a Reliant planer as well, this machine looks just like it with a different name. the manual is there for download as well. I searched all over trying to find a manual, from what I remember it matched well. I called the company and asked if they were the same machines with different names but the customer service lady didn't know, LOL. 

http://www.steelcitytoolworks.com/products_tools.cfm?section=2&category=9&tool=40250


----------



## hammertime2 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks that does look like the one. I am having trouble downloading it. I guess the file is pretty large. 
Thanks


----------



## spro0 (Jul 3, 2011)

*reliant 15 dd37 planer*



hammertime2 said:


> Does Any One Know Who Sell Reliant Tools, Especially Reliant 15 Inch Wood Planer, Model Dd 37, Date 1995-7. I Have A Friend Who Bought A Used One And Does Not Have A Manual For Operation Or Parts, Or How To Maintain It. I Need To Find A Manual For It. Thanks
> Hammertime2


 Were you able to find a manual for your planer. I just purchased a 1997 unit and would like to get a manual for it. Thanks John


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

spro0 said:


> Were you able to find a manual for your planer. I just purchased a 1997 unit and would like to get a manual for it. Thanks John


O.P. hasn't been active since March of '08.

Did you try any of the links provided?

I didn't want to see you waiting on a reply... might be a while. :laughing:


----------



## BDeWulf (Sep 17, 2014)

*reliant dd37 15" planer*

I am also looking for a manual for the DD37. anybody have any idea where to get one. thanks.


----------



## Ron23 (Nov 2, 2018)

I am looking for a Manual for the Reliant 15" Planer, and also the Guides for the DD38 Reliant Joiner


----------



## Ron23 (Nov 2, 2018)

*ron23*



nick sigite said:


> i have one.
> i dont no what year but i can look in the manual
> if you still need it i could photo copy it and send it to you


 If you could send me a copy I would reimbuse you I have a Fax.


----------



## woodchip44 (May 3, 2019)

By chance did you get a print of the Reliant planner manual. Looking for a manual for Reliant 15 inch planner model DD36.


----------



## Matt Lobdell (Apr 26, 2020)

Has anyone found a manual for this planer? I could really use one as I just picked up one of these planers.


----------



## bbwinslow (May 19, 2020)

Matt Lobdell said:


> Has anyone found a manual for this planer? I could really use one as I just picked up one of these planers.


Have a manual that I can scan in and send. The knife setting guide did not come with mine and I am in desperate need of a picture and dimensions of one. cannot get knives set correctly wo it.


----------



## dmdynke (Jun 24, 2020)

bbwinslow, I just picked up a Reliant dd-37 that came with the knife setting guide. Are you able to scan and send the manual.? I'll try and get the dimensions of the knife setting tool for you.


----------



## Peg leg fab lab (Mar 14, 2019)

I bought a Reliant 15” planner several years ago and haven’t used it yet. It’s in need of some TLC but it does run ok. I got it with a knife setting tool and an extra set of sharp blades. And like this thread, I’ve been searching on them as well.

So I came across a grizzly 15” planner on the webs that looks too close to not be the same planner as the reliant. It’s the grizzly model G1021Z.

Link to it 15" 3 HP Planer w/ Cabinet Stand at Grizzly.com

Take a look at it for yourselves and let me know you thoughts on them being the same units with different lipstick on them.


----------

